# Slingshot Of The Month - Feb 2013 - Nominations



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

*Slingshot of The Month - Feb 2013 - Nominations*

Rules:
*Voting for any given Month is for slingshots posted in The previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by The maker or by The recipient in the case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a Slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
*Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post*
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a Slingshot that has already been nominated.

Nominations will be open during The first week of The month
Voting will occur during The second week of The month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during The third week

A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and The exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement
Winners will also receive a custom avatar with The year, Month and place. These can be used how you wish, as an avatar, in your signature file or on your own website.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I would like to nominate popedandy's Hamvee.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20990-hamvee/


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

well this month was a hard one! My Choices being between AnTrAxXs' pure purple, or The Gophers Padauk and Aluminium, both great slingshots..

I would like to nominate The Gophers Padauk and Aluminium, http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21165-gs-31-padauk-and-aluminum/


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

The Moroccan made by the Q-Man convinced me. I think it's a great slingshot, he worked well the wood in a classical shape.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21076-slingshot-in-cork-oak-moroccan/


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

It was a tough choice looking through this January's homemades, but as soon as I came across this I knew what to do. I would like to nominate Stello's "Hatchet".

















Posted here, http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20792-first-design-second-slingshot/


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I nominate this little cedar beauty from NoobShooter:



















http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20835-qimn-mini-ping-cedar-shot/


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I would like to nominate a sling by BC-Slinger January 6th 2013























http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20662-spalted-arbutus-madrone-and-maple-forks/


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I shall nominate the marvelous craftsmanship displayed by little bear. Believe it or not, I actually own a Space Ghost costume.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20571-space-ghost-homage-de-pwp-sweet-midget-pf-shooter/


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

I would like to nominate the Footloose Kingwood catty for this month's award for its innovative design and great craftsmanship.

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/9934-footloose-kingwood/


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Can you believe i had to get back up to page 10 (!) to find this beautiful, first Hammerhead of a new Member?

My main reason for the nomination (apart from beeing a bit biased towards hammerheads lol) is the fact that i never imagined what would come out of that "ugly" fork he started with.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20760-my-first-slingshot/


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20660-holy-slingshot-batman/

My nomination goes to BC-Slinger's - - -

Holy Slingshot Batman!

Everybody loves Batman!! Cool Slingshot.


----------

